# Should I develop an EBB for square taper?



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a very simple and inexpensive EBB design concept for square taper cranks(for standard sized bottom bracket shells) that is in the early design stage. Is it worth developing, or is square taper obsolete for off road? If I get a positive reponse, I will bring it to market. If not, I will not bother.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I would buy one ... actually I would need two ... 68mm with 110mm spindle ... one black and one silver


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I still use square taper on all my bikes. I'd be interested to see how it worked.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

There are a lot of us still using square taper that would be interested.

I thought this was an old thread that got resurrected (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=244841), and I'm still curious how one gets a decent sized ball bearing inside a standard BB shell and still have room for some eccentric adjustment. However, your external bearing eBB has been working flawlessly, so I would expect a similar result!


----------



## Life and Liberty (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah the white ind, paul, and some other boutique cranks that are real nice are all square taper.

btw - when i saw pics of this bb it slightly blew my mind... way to develop something awesome.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

my sense is that MANY a single speeder loves square taper...for the "normal" MTB crowd, definitely not, but given the target audience my guess is that it would be a great offering


----------



## emwarble (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, so many great old frames out there that deserve to be reborn. I think old mountain bikes make the best commuters.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

emwarble said:


> Yes, so many great old frames out there that deserve to be reborn. I think old mountain bikes make the best commuters.


fyi - he already addresses the general need to convert, this appears to be a specific request as to whether or not square taper conversions in the EBB design might make sense. I say yes, since square taper is still alive and well within the SS culture


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

I think your market would be very small. The niche square taper are elitist and old fashioned in a good way. That's why they spend $120-$200 on bottom brackets from White Industries, SKF and Phil Wood & Co. The cranksets like White Industries ENO and Middlburn RS7/RS8 that come in square taper are for purists. Going external may as well go external Chris King and any of the compatible modern cranksets. Your current offering is satisfactory and would be my choice if I had an incredible boutique steel or titanium non-SS frameset. However, I would just buy the modern SS setup instead. Better to spend your valuable time perfecting the current offering.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a small market but then you probably don't need a huge market, and I'd definitely buy one.

I prefer square taper because it holds up better than ISIS or external bearings in the use I give it.

However I can't see how you can do it without using smaller bearings and that could be a problem - or are you going to use needle rollers with a thrust bearing?

Make it rebuildable and your picture would be placed on SS shrines


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i think this will be more suitable for road bike conversions. there are tons of products to tension the chain that looks okay on mtb, but looks ugly when applied to road bikes. definitely a swell idea, which is rather tried and failed already. i want to see how it works.


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

Life and Liberty said:


> yeah the white ind, paul, and some other boutique cranks that are real nice are all square taper.
> 
> btw - when i saw pics of this bb it slightly blew my mind... way to develop something awesome.


The limiting factor of the current outboard EBB design is crankset compatibility. A square taper EBB system would be universally compatible with any square taper crankset. Any old crankset from the parts bin or Ebay could be used. It would be cool for vintage builds as well.

The positive feedback here is bringing this project closer to reality. As I said originally, the concept is very simple, so the cost would be much lower than the outboard bearing EBB.


----------



## Rykoh (Mar 26, 2009)

If it really is inexpensive and good, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> i think this will be more suitable for road bike conversions. there are tons of products to tension the chain that looks okay on mtb, but looks ugly when applied to road bikes. definitely a swell idea, which is rather tried and failed already. i want to see how it works.


I think this is a very good point. The square taper version would be filling a role with the fixed gear crowd. Now they'd be able to convert a decent road frame instead of some crappy 70's frame.


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

I've got a tricked out SS bike with a carbon fork, hydraulic brakes, etc etc.....and I use a square taper bottom bracket. I'm all for more choices for the square taper crowd.


----------



## bap (Aug 11, 2008)

I would buy it as well. 

White Industries and Middleburn and older XTR cranks are both square taper and very popular options for the SS and 1x9 crowd.

It would also make it easier to convert older bikes without having to buy a crankset with external BB and then run a tension device.


----------



## RobertUI (Apr 24, 2009)

sweet old square taper cranks are so easy to come by that it makes a lot of sense that folks (including myself) would love to take an older frame and convert to a nice fixie or ss, so YES make one for square tapers


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Ten years ago I'd say this is the *best idea ever*! Now, I don't see a larger enough demand to be worthwhile.


----------



## aKore (Jun 29, 2006)

If its under $50 I'd buy it for a new project bike.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Schmucker said:


> Now they'd be able to convert a decent road frame instead of some crappy 70's frame.


zactly...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

count me in for ST's :thumbsup:


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

If it's less than 6 months out, and will work reliably, I'll pay you now for two


----------



## da1edub (Dec 30, 2005)

*I'll take a couple...*

Don't underestimate the number of square taper users out there--I have six bikes currently fitted with them, vice a single one with external bearings.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm in the process of building a nice 29er singlespeed and will be using a square taper bottom bracket and ENO cranks. My singlespeed-savvy LBS guy easily convinced me that square taper is a Good Thing.


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

pleeze YES!!!!!


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I'd buy.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

forwardcomponents said:


> I have a very simple and inexpensive EBB design concept for square taper cranks(for standard sized bottom bracket shells) that is in the early design stage. Is it worth developing, or is square taper obsolete for off road? If I get a positive reponse, I will bring it to market. If not, I will not bother.


Go to the SS forum and ask how many riders run a White Industries ENO crank.

Brian


----------



## fatad (Oct 5, 2006)

I love my squares! i keep finding these great 90's raceface square tapers that I can't get enough of!!! This would be a great product to offer!!!!


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

*Ok, I'm convinced.*



fatad said:


> I love my squares! i keep finding these great 90's raceface square tapers that I can't get enough of!!! This would be a great product to offer!!!!


There is enough positive response here to justify a prototype. Wait a few weeks for something to magically appear.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Waiting


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it done yet?


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

That's 'zactly what I need!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

forwardcomponents said:


> There is enough positive response here to justify a prototype. Wait a few weeks for something to magically appear.


Cool, now I just need to buy and build up a frame that justifies the need for an EBB :thumbsup:

(got horiz-drops on my SS now )

Perfect excuse for a new bike  + I got a set of some '90s ST Suginos just sittin in a box feelin unloved


----------



## orion_cycles (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd be interested as well.


----------



## Butcher67 (May 11, 2009)

There is not a lot of options in this market. In my opinion the ENO hub is the best solution for going SS with a frame that has vertical drops. I have two SS mountain bikes and both use ENO cranks and ENO eccentric hubs. I also have another SS project that I am going to use a square tapper BB on. Eccentric bottom brackets tend to mess with the way your frame rides IMO. However, another option would be nice since I'd imagine many of us have some nice old wheel sets that would be cool to use and a BB could be much less dough than a complete new wheel as required by the ENO Eccentric hub.


----------



## ExileHunter (Sep 5, 2008)

*About the EBB*

So I just came across your products, and needless to say I am quite interested. I am a newly converted single speeder (loving it) and I am riding a hardtail Jamis Exile from a few years back with vertical dropouts. I am currently using a YESS ETR-B bottom bracket mounted tensioner, but honestly I am not too satisfied with it as it takes a lot of constant adjusting and no matter how tight I make the bottom bracket it still wants to rotate.

I have heard of EBB's before but always thought they were very expensive or needed a certain type of frame or rear wheel. I am curious, will the bottom bracket you make fit my bike and will it give me the proper chain tension that I need, even with my vertical dropouts? To me, this would be a God send and sounds like the best option by far. Just wanting some more information, thanks.

Hunter


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

count me in!!! I would love to buy one for my SS rig. Have plenty of Squares lying around to fiddle with.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Butcher67 said:


> ...In my opinion the ENO hub is the best solution for going SS with a frame that has vertical drops....


One of the nice things about using an EBB with vertical drops is how quickly you can get a wheel in and out - no thinking or adjustment required


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

How about now?



Schmucker said:


> Is it done yet?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

between you guys and UBSL the face of Canadian-modified urban bikes is starting to change. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm down! Been waiting for something like this for awhile. I have so many projects waiting for this! I can't wait! And yes, there are so many bikes here in Vancouver that could be converted to a SS. I find frames discarded on my way to work almost everyday. So sad


----------



## Butcher67 (May 11, 2009)

Velobike said:


> One of the nice things about using an EBB with vertical drops is how quickly you can get a wheel in and out - no thinking or adjustment required


True. The nice thing about an eccentric hub is you don't change the effective seat tube angle of your frame and you get two axle bolts to clamp the whole thing down - no slippage.


----------



## Butcher67 (May 11, 2009)

forwardcomponents said:


> There is enough positive response here to justify a prototype. Wait a few weeks for something to magically appear.


So cool. I just added your blog to my favorites.

I have a bike in my living room right now that needs that BB.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

How about now??



GrumpyOne said:


> How about now?


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

cdn-dave said:


> How about now??


Patience, patience.

I had to find a frame for it first. I am running out of frames and components to use as testing platforms for new products. I will post a picture of the installed prototype as soon as the frame is ready, and the concept has had at least preliminary testing to demonstrate it's viability.


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

(2) more both my hardtails are vertical dropouts and square taper bb's


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Can I order one now? My UN73 is beginning to knock and my singulator is as loud as ever.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

price range?


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

oh wait; would you be make 68mm or 73mm shells? or both? i'm a 68 on the trek


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

Kyle0614 said:


> oh wait; would you be make 68mm or 73mm shells? or both? i'm a 68 on the trek


The prototype is being developed around a 113mm spindle, using a 68mm shell width.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a merlin taiga running mint square taper xtr cranks, fully geared right now.
Think this'd actually be pretty close to the type of old but good frame st-ebb's would be used on.

I'm in Toronto, not exactly close to Maniwaki or anything but I know the area.  
Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.
Cheers


----------



## Kyle0614 (May 6, 2008)

fowardcomponents : thanx for the the reply. one question , how many spacers would i need to make this work since my frame (3700) is a 122mm spindle length, i'm assuming it is still possible though since i'm square taper and 68mm


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

Kyle0614 said:


> fowardcomponents : thanx for the the reply. one question , how many spacers would i need to make this work since my frame (3700) is a 122mm spindle length, i'm assuming it is still possible though since i'm square taper and 68mm


It's not possible to spacer the spindle. You're gonna need a 122MM spindle.


----------



## wasabi79 (Sep 6, 2006)

ooooh! I'll take one 68x113 is perfect for my middleburns I have been running for the last 6 years. I run an eno hub at the moment but would love to be able to use a standard hub.


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

It's already been tried, and failed. But maybe you'll have better luck.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=316249&highlight=eccentric+bottom+bracket

And also, existing EBBs can use Square tapers, ISIS, Octalink and all manner of externals; they all have the same threading.

"Square taper" is only a reference to the actual spindle/pedal interface and is not preclusive with EBB's.

Don't mean to state the obvious but there's appearantly some confusion of terminology and/or concept.

I have to assume you mean "EBB for a standard shell" ....?


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

I am referring to a square taper spindle within an EBB designed for a standard shell.



j e SS e said:


> It's already been tried, and failed. But maybe you'll have better luck.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=316249&highlight=eccentric+bottom+bracket
> 
> ...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

forwardcomponents said:


> I have a very simple and inexpensive EBB design concept for square taper cranks(for standard sized bottom bracket shells) that is in the early design stage.


nope, what he MEANS is square taper cranks in an EBB of his own design, for standard sized bottom bracket shells.
which is what you said... but also what he said... in the original post...


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

forwardcomponents said:


> The prototype is being developed around a 113mm spindle, using a 68mm shell width.


I'll buy at least one. I think most MTB's (at least 29ers) are using longer than a 113 spindle but it shouldn't really matter what spindle length you design around.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Any photos, news, developments? Waiting....


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

fiddlr40 said:


> I'll buy at least one. I think most MTB's (at least 29ers) are using longer than a 113 spindle but it shouldn't really matter what spindle length you design around.


Actually it does. A track and mountain width should be used. A 103 would be necessary to get the proper chainline with the Sugino cranks with a 120mm track hub. What crank is the most common/most desired for use on SS mountain bikes? ENO? Middleburn? What chainline should it be designed around with those cranks?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

why design it for use with a 120mm rear wheel?
track bikes invariably have appropriate frames designed for ss use, completely nullifying the point of an after-the-fact ebb design, not to mention the fact that the surly steamroller notwithstanding most are useless offroad :thumbsup: 

IMO whole point of this s-t-ebb would be to use it on frames NOT designed for SS use, doncha think?  

since most are running mtb 135mm wheels, and if most buying this inexpensive stebb are doing so to avoid buying a new frame, I'd think it's a safe assumption they're trying to avoid buying a ss specific rear wheel.

Probably means conversion kit on a regular hub, which means chainline's nearly irrelevant since the rear cog can be placed anywhere.

just my assumption based on design parameters already stated... forwardcomponents can step in and tell me I'm a mooktard if I'm off base here...

But really... design it for TRACK hub chainline?! 
Who the hell runs track hubs spaced out to 135mm on a mountain bike?!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

byknuts said:


> why design it for use with a 120mm rear wheel?
> track bikes invariably have appropriate frames designed for ss use, completely nullifying the point of an after-the-fact ebb design, not to mention the fact that the surly steamroller notwithstanding most are useless offroad :thumbsup:
> 
> IMO whole point of this s-t-ebb would be to use it on frames NOT designed for SS use, doncha think?
> ...


But you make a big assumption that this should only be used on recent mountain bikes. Why wouldn't you want something like this for older mountain bikes with 130mm, or recent road bikes with 130mm, or even older road bikes with 126mm or 120mm (its not just for track bikes btw)?

Also I think you misinterpreted Schmucker. I don't think he was saying this product should start with a narrow spindle to match a 120mm hub, he was making a point that in fact spindle size does matter because different hubs have different chainlines and so do different cranks.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

might be right there, if I misunderstood, I apologize.
post read different to me.

but again, most of these are on converteds... so I stand by my comment RE converted hubs having the most adaptable chainline, and the spindle length being less relevant to them (which I think are the most likely customers)

if I hadn't found the magic gear for the wife's lemond I'd be looking this-aways.
we should have a magic gear sticky hereabouts...


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

miwuksurfer said:


> Any photos, news, developments? Waiting....


Test riding begins this weekend. Teaser photos next week if all goes well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Right on.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

How about now?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

guess it didn't work like they wanted


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Velobike said:


> ........I prefer square taper because it holds up better than ISIS or external bearings in the use I give it.
> 
> However I can't see how you can do it without using smaller bearings and that could be a problem - or are you going to use needle rollers with a thrust bearing?....


Timken bearings would be easier and stronger than using a seperate thrust bearing. :thumbsup:


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

*The project is still very much alive.*



nuck_chorris said:


> guess it didn't work like they wanted


It's just been delayed by activity in other areas. It will be back on track this week.


----------



## half_squid (Sep 20, 2008)

Good deal . . . I will definitely get one of the price is semi-reasonable . . . I've been checking this thread every few days awaiting updates.


----------



## paradigit (Feb 17, 2008)

I wan't it! badly! :thumbsup:


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

I just checked my bike and yep I still need one of these.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

FWIW I'll buy two for road bikes.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

id buy at least two


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yup*

I'd buy at least 1 for sure.... maybe 2.

Keep us posted.

JMJ


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

Hurry up! There are a million old roadbike frames out there waiting for conversion to single speed or IGH use. The classics just don't look quite right with outboard (hollwtech two) cranks. A set of sugio cranks and your EBB on a old sport touring frame would be killer.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

I would buy one.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

any updates?

i'd buy one.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

development for an awesome EBB for us old school folk is a long and grueling process. And it should take a long time, you wouldn't want the product to fail would you?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

forwardcomponents said:


> *07-08-2009 09:03 PM
> *
> Test riding begins this weekend. Teaser photos next week if all goes well.


how did it go? any updates?


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it done yet?


----------



## Joe Nation (May 16, 2007)

We sure are an impatient bunch aren't we  I want one, even though I have an SS ready cross bike, 26er, and a 29er on the way, and an Eno Eccentric hub for my road bike (all of which have square taper cranks by the way).


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Bueller?


----------



## alien07 (Aug 13, 2009)

Any updates? Seen from your blog some pics of the prototype.

http://www.forwardcomponents.blogspot.com/


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Really? The last post there is from August, and the only pics are of the Universal EBB. Hopefully I'm missing something here - you've got me curious!


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

cdn-dave said:


> Really? The last post there is from August, and the only pics are of the Universal EBB. Hopefully I'm missing something here - you've got me curious!


The blog only depicts the Universal EBB.

The square taper EBB was delayed, but is now in full development again. New drawings have been completed and will go out for manufacturing next week. The prototype to be tested is expected to be the final production version.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet! :thumbsup: 

Any chance for a teaser foto? :drumroll:


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yipper*

Yes... on the edge of my seat here!


----------



## mr_go_man (Jul 12, 2005)

*photo*

Time for a photo?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

just wait patiently till next spring , we can only he will have it ready by then , if not we shall behead him and stick his head on a pike


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> just wait patiently till next spring , we can only he will have it ready by then , if not we shall behead him and stick his head on a pike


The main bearing housing is at the machinist's right now having a new feature added. Here is a photo of a prototype spindle. You probably won't find it very interesting. It was just heat treated so it is oxidized and not very photogenic.

This particular one is 113mm in length, 16mm in diameter, JIS square taper.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

forwardcomponents said:


> The main bearing housing is at the machinist's right now having a new feature added. Here is a photo of a prototype spindle. You probably won't find it very interesting. It was just heat treated so it is oxidized and not very photogenic.
> 
> This particular one is 113mm in length, 16mm in diameter, JIS square taper.


do you have any diagrams or can you not show us because you havent patented it


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> do you have any diagrams or can you not show us because you havent patented it


The EBB is patent pending but few details will be released until testing is finalized.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

my original plan for my bike was to get the paul cranks but i will also be using your ebb, so i bought stylos instead. now this! i would love it if you made one.


----------



## forwardcomponents (Dec 2, 2008)

Forward Components will definately be making a square taper EBB. It is only a question of testing at this point. The prototype is going to be tested over the winter. It is impossible to say when it will be released, since we have no way of predicting the performance of the product.

CAD modelling and theoretical assumptions are one thing, but real world testing is what really matters in the end.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Pick me... pick me... pick ME!*

I'd be more than happy to field test a square taper EBB for you!

JMJ


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

forwardcomponents said:


> Forward Components will definately be making a square taper EBB.


Sweet! Good to hear. The European Handbuilt Bike show is coming up in May - maybe you guys could set something up there (here)? I'll be there, and would love to see a finished product! Good luck eh.

cheers,
dave


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

my '91 Blizzard is patiently waiting for this...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Just think of how many sweet 80s-90s road bike frames can become cleanly built SS and fixed gears with this, using the existing ST crank.


----------



## jamiedyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Winters nearly over 
Hope testings going well.
I will take 2 for sure.
Jamie


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

im wondering what the price range will be set at


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

test results? Photos? News? Prices?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

let me guess.... it got delayed again


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

every bike i own has square taper cranks and ti bb's from years ago. make the bearing replaceable and i'd try one.


----------



## Paco Loco (Oct 25, 2007)

Just wanted to add that I would definitely buy one of these as soon as it was available... any news on if/when it might come out?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Paco Loco said:


> Just wanted to add that I would definitely buy one of these as soon as it was available... any news on if/when it might come out?


I was told by some one who contacted him that this square taper BB was not high priority and that it would not be available for quite some time


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

he better hurry up or i might make one instead! 






(kidding)


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> he better hurry up or i might make one instead!
> 
> (kidding)


were you the one who posted the picture of a square taper Ebb which was already made?

You do have the technology........


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> were you the one who posted the picture of a square taper Ebb which was already made?
> 
> You do have the technology........


no, wasnt me, but i remember the picture.

I do have the technology, but i wouldnt dip into someone's gravy like that.

Mash potatoes, maybe... depends on what kind of party it is.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

*frowns at the ceiling wondering why he hears a wah-wah pedal coming from the upstairs apartment, do chicks really dig swarf?* :skep:  




yeah, waiting on the ST-EBB too, FC did say the project was proceeding apace, but I didn't pester him for a timeline.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> no, wasnt me, but i remember the picture.
> 
> I do have the technology, but i wouldnt dip into someone's gravy like that.
> 
> Mash potatoes, maybe... depends on what kind of party it is.


hey if you bring it out before he does then we can all have some bean dip


----------



## winbert (Sep 22, 2005)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> Mash potatoes, maybe... depends on what kind of party it is.


Nice Beastie Boys reference :thumbsup: ...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

winbert said:


> Nice Beastie Boys reference :thumbsup: ...


ding ding! winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Do it, homebrew!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

miwuksurfer said:


> Do it, homebrew!


maybe if you provide the competition , we will have two on the market at a cheaper price


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> maybe if you provide the competition , we will have two on the market at a cheaper price


LOL i wouldnt do it any cheaper. There's alot of work that goes into that stuff. 
I was only kidding, i really wont be making a square taper EBB... That's his gig, chainrings are mine.


----------



## Paco Loco (Oct 25, 2007)

FC - any chance of an update on progress?

Even just "soon", or "next year" would be good to know.

Thx


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes - Do it!

Apart from 1 set of Profile BMX cranks, all mine are still square taper:
Middleburn, Campagnolo, XT, XTR, Cook Bros, more Middleburn...

[edit]
Ah - I see I'm a little late to this party :blush: 
Sooooo.... can I be the latest person to ask, IS IT READY YET?


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

*Update?*

Not quite a year since the last post - is Forward Components still working on this or are we SOL?


----------



## sqynt (Sep 20, 2009)

cdn-dave said:


> Not quite a year since the last post - is Forward Components still working on this or are we SOL?


I actually inquire via email back in January of this year. The response I received stated that there are no plans to produce them.

On the good news side, Phil Wood has announced that they will produce one:

http://philwoodco.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/new-square-taper-phil-centric/


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the link!

So is FC even making their OBB eccentric anymore? Last I checked on their homepage, they're out of stock...

http://www.forwardcycle.com/purchase.html


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

i had so high hopes for something that would never be....


----------



## sqynt (Sep 20, 2009)

cdn-dave said:


> Cool, thanks for the link!
> 
> So is FC even making their OBB eccentric anymore? Last I checked on their homepage, they're out of stock...
> 
> http://www.forwardcycle.com/purchase.html


Don't know. You're best off checking with them via the email in the contact page.


----------

